# Can't move app's to ext. SD card



## mysterx87 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Best regards,*

I have wasted more than one day for trying to find solution, but just a half is done.

I have *HTC DESIRE 516 Dual Sim* Mobile phone. After much time of trying and searching for root solution, I finally found a *Kingo ROOT* software solution.

But.... after all i have a big problem to find a program that can moving files to ext. SD card. One of the software, that I have already installed, called *Link2SD *tell me the next:



> "App2SD is not supported by your device. Because your device has a primary external storage which is emulated from the internal storage. You can link the app in order to move its files to your SD card."


Already i have tried much of applications from google store, but not with luck. Linking files with SD card is working, but the size of these files is to low, the big files are still on int. storage ...

*Is there any posible solution to move my non-system application (or delete & again install) to ext. SD card (32 GB) ?*

Thank you a lot


----------

